# Clinics in Wirral/Liverpool/Chester/Manchester area



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Never posted in the IVF thread before.  Tried Clomid for a while with no success (not even sure I ov every month), then clomid and IUI.  Finally I'm on IUI with injections, but AF looks like it started after 1st go.  Have been lucky so far to get NHS treatment, but they will only pay for 1 more go at this for me.  After April we cannot get any treatment as DH alrady has children from a prev marriage (they are 16 and 19 and never lived with us!!) not sure that this should matter but it does     At least we've had some treatment from NHS.  

Anyway.... the reason for this post is that I'm really not feeling very confident about this working and I think that we'll be looking at IVF soon - most likely ICSI due to   antibodies.  I would like to see what experience anyone has of NHS or private clinics in this area, so that I can start planning what to do next.  Also any idea on cost for ICSI at the different locations.  

Any help and advice would be appreciated.  Hopefully there'll be a   next month and I wont need the info    but just incase...   

Thanks all
Emma.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Emma

You did well to get anything from the NHS! My dh has a son from his previous marriage and we got nothing from the NHS because of this! We had to pay for all 6 cycles including drugs   I am still fighting with local MP, PCT etc to try and get something sorted   

I can't help you with your query as I am not in your area but I am hoping that my post will bump this up for others to see and you'll get a good response  

Good luck for your future treatment     

Rachel x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Emma,

We had one ICSI cycle funded by the NHS, and due to similar circumstances to yours it was only the one which was a BFN at St. Mary's, Manchester.

We have since been referred to CARE, Manchester and I have been down regging since last Thursday.  I/we are very positive ths time around and feel that due to the excellent approach & advice from CARE we now have a totally different outlook on our treatment.

CARE have their own web site "carefertility.co.uk" and from there you can request a brochure which is very detailed about what treatments are available and prices etc.... 

We are on the Egg Share Scheme which keeps the cost down and also have been luck enough for our GP to prescribe our drugs. 

CARE have open evenings on or around the 10th of the month and we found this very informative and it was whilst there that we made our mind up about the staff/place and we never looked at any other options and in addition the message board on their web site is very helpful with plenty of good stories about CARE, Manchester.

CARE'S tel no is: 0161 249 3040

Good Luck in your journey.

City Chic x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Emma,

Not sure if you will see this now. 

I am currently having IVF at Chester and Liverpool (Chester is the satellite centre and scans and EC are done there then eggs are fertilised and transferred in Liverpool). I have found the staff atboth places really good.

The cost was just under £3000 all in.

Good luck,

D x


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Thanks for your replies. Having some treatment in Chester and some in Liverpool sounds like it's hard work !!    but then if the clinics are good then I guess it's worth it.  I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for this last try at IUI   but it's nice to have some idea what comes next if it doesn't work.  

Thanks, 

Emma.


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Emma,

It's harder work for DP/DH. He has to take the eggs and wrigglers to Liverpool after EC while you get to lie in bed!

Good luck with your last IUI. Where are you having that done?

D x


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi doods28, 

We're currently having treatment at Arrowe Park Hospital, so nice and close.  DH works in Liverpool, so it's pretty close for him to get to and from work and my work are pretty good about me taking time off.  The only time I use holidays is on actual 'basting day' as I prefer not to have to go back to work afterwards.  I suppose the further away the clinic is the more time I get away from work    but it would still be nice to be fairly close to hime.  

 I won't need it  

Thanks, 

Emma.


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi Emma
I'm in Wirral too and go to Arrowe Park, I may have sat next to you in the waiting room how weird is that


----------



## Scarlett03 (Oct 4, 2004)

Even weirder is I'm receiving treatment at Arrowe Park.  

I've just finished my last IUI without success and I am now going for IVF, but it is a wait to get to the top of the NHS Waiting List. 

We have been quoted two years by the Consultant but I was wondering if anyone knows how long it will actually be.


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi all, 

Very wierd to think we may have seen each other!!  Don't know much about the NHS waiting list 'cos we're not allowed any more treatment on NHS after this last cycle of IUI.  Initially they told us they would put us on the list before April when the rules change as we wouldn't then be entitled to anything due to DH kids from prev marriage, and I'm sure they said that although the list was 2 yrs at the time it should be shorter by the time we were on it.  Now though they've said that we not entitled to any IVF cycles anyway due to DH's prev vasectomy    Came as a bit of a shock when they said that 'cos we still though we were okay for treatment, but it's just how it goes.  

I feel lucky that we've had the treatment so far on NHS as I have two friends in the area who got nothing from NHS at all.  One was in the same situation as me (DH prev kids and vasectomy) and now has 1 boy via IVF and another baby on the way that was naturally conceived (that 1 in a million chance).  The other friend had no kids from either of them and no prev vasectomy etc, but still had to pay for everything.  

Got a scan on Wednesday morning, then prob Pregnyl jab that night and IUI on Friday!  Been to visit pregnant friend tonight, hard in some ways to see her, but I can't help but be excited for her at the same time and their DS's giggle is too infectious to resist joining in.  

Thanks for you good wishes.

   to everyone. 

Emma.

Maybe I'll see you at the clinic! (off for my last menapur jab now - hooray)


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I have already done my final menopur jab - it was an extra one cos I'm not a great responder , how lucky am I  . I'm off for basting this week as well but a different day to you. Let me know how you get on PM me if you like


----------



## Scarlett03 (Oct 4, 2004)

You've got me worried now.    

Mr Scarlett has a child from a previous relationship, we are already on the list and our Consultant said that because we were on the list before the rules changed it would not affect us.  Were you on the list already OgriEmma when they gave you that info.  

I'm due to ring Arrowe Park today when AF shows up anyway.


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Scarlett, 

Dont panic, I probably should have explained that a bit better.  The rules change in April meant that we wouldn't be eligable anymore due to DH kids, but cons was going to put us on the list before April (same as you by the sounds of it) so that we would get the treatment anyway.  The reason we not covered at the moment is aparently the vasectomy and reversal.  
Will be speaking to them about it again if this IUI cycle doesn't work just in case they can get me on the list, but that's wishful thinking for me I think!  

Sorry if I worried you  

Emma.


----------



## Scarlett03 (Oct 4, 2004)

We got put on the list before the IUI.  Got all the bumph from the hospital in October.  

Phew if that is the case, but I don't think I'll be happy until I speak to someone or actually get the appointment through the door.


----------



## OgriEmma (Mar 13, 2005)

Hiya, 

Had scan today and all on track for 'basting' on Friday.  Mr Ellard then said that the next cycle if needed would be in April and that because of new rules it would probably be a bit delayed as there are loads more forms to fill in, lots of tick boxes to say that they've told us stuff and also HIV and Hepatitus (sp) tests  Needless to say I was a bit surprised that he thought we were having another go and questioned him.  Aparently we can continue on whatever treatment you are currently on (or on the list for) they just aren't allowed to move us on to the 'next level'.  So we can have more IUI if needed, but just can't have IVF on NHS.  

Made me feel lots better 'cos at least I know that we've exhausted the IUI route before having to go private.  

Emma.


----------

